# X flock heat shrink



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

just received a new Zzippy from England- the butt was sent bare but they ncluded heat shrink to go over the butt, Any tips or tricks to installing this correctly.

Is a regular hair dryer going to create enough heat for this job or do I need something else.

Thanks all.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Heat gun will probably do the job better (Harbor Freight...9.95). Cut the heat shrink about 3/4-1" longer than you need and start heating from the reel seat towards the butt. Keep the heat moving. I just turn the rod with the gun going on it. I did my first rod with it last week and I love it.


----------

